
Show HN: Is your favorite “craft” brewery owned by InBev? - ptzim
http://inbevchecker.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com
======
ptzim
I'm surprised something like this doesn't already exist (that I know of). It's
getting more difficult to avoid the sprawling list of InBev beers, so
hopefully this speeds up discovery to drinking new beers.

------
trdtaylor1
Yes.

This company is literally the alcoholic monopoly.

